# Λέξεις με διπλό νόημα



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2009)

Άμα μπλοκάρει το ξεκούρδιστο βραδιάτικα... 

Ψάχνω 4-5 ουσιαστικά με διπλό νόημα, που να είναι όμως κατανοητά από μικρά παιδιά 9-10 χρονών. Παράδειγμα: το *μπάνιο* (του σπιτιού και στη θάλασσα). Πάσα προσφορά ευπρόσδεκτη. :)

Μερσί.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 19, 2009)

Βασιλεύει ο βασιλιάς και βασιλεύει ο ήλιος, σου κάνει;
Έντιτ: τώρα είδα ότι θέλεις ουσιαστικά. Κάτσε να το ξανασκεφτώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2009)

...όμως μου κάνει ο *ήλιος* (άστρο/λουλούδι)!


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2009)

Βλέπω Μάμετ, οπότε:

κόλλα
κόμμα
τέρμα


----------



## crystal (Nov 19, 2009)

Και φυσικά η *γλώσσα* (τριπλό!).


----------



## Marinos (Nov 19, 2009)

γλώσσα (ο μυς, η γλώσσα που μιλάμε, το ψάρι -τρία σε ένα)
ρεύμα 
...
(κι εμένα κόλλησε το μυαλό μου)


----------



## Marinos (Nov 19, 2009)

> Και φυσικά η γλώσσα (τριπλό!).


ωπ! σύμπτωση...

βήμα (ξέρει όμως το παιδάκι το βήμα του ομιλητή; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2009)

Ωραία συλλογή! Σας ξαναμερσώ όλες και όλους.

Παράπλευρες γνώσεις:
1) Δεν ήξερα ότι ο Μπαμπ. γράφει κόλλα χαρτί με δύο λ και το ΛΚΝ τη γράφει με ένα (αλλά γράφει πρωτόκολλο!).
2) Επίσης μου κάνει μια χαρά όμως και η κόλα (κόκα-κόλα και κόλα χαρτί), κι ας μην έχει την πρώτη έννοια το ΛΚΝ (ο Μπαμπ. κάπως, κάτι σχετικό έχει).

Edit: Ίσως και τα *γυαλιά *(των ματιών και τα σπασμένα μπουκάλια);


----------



## sapere_aude (Nov 19, 2009)

γραφείο
κουζίνα
βιόλα
εκκλησία
κατηγορία
συμφωνία


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...που να είναι όμως κατανοητά από μικρά παιδιά 9-10 χρονών.





sapere_aude said:


> ...βιόλα, εκκλησία, κατηγορία, συμφωνία




Ή με πολύ έξυπνα 9-10χρονα έχεις να κάνεις, ή εγώ έχω χάσει επεισόδια, ή το εκπαιδευτικό μας σύστημα άρχισε να κάνει θαύματα!  (but thanks, anyway και για τα άλλα δωμάτια!) :)


----------



## crystal (Nov 19, 2009)

Μπα, η κατηγορία κι η συμφωνία είναι κατανοητές, νομίζω.


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2009)

Κόψαμε το κάπνισμα και ξεχάσαμε τη _γόπα_.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 19, 2009)

Το κριθαράκι το είπαμε;


----------



## aerrika (Nov 19, 2009)

δίσκος
πιάτο
λάστιχο
γράμμα
σφαίρα
γκάζι
πιο εύκολα? ελπίζω να βοήθησα :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2009)

Καλωσόρισες --και τι είσοδος! :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> 1) Δεν ήξερα ότι ο Μπαμπ. γράφει κόλλα χαρτί με δύο λ και το ΛΚΝ τη γράφει με ένα (αλλά γράφει πρωτόκολλο!).


Έχω πει ότι με εκνευρίζει η απλογράφηση του _τόννου_ (_τόνος_), του _γάμμα_ (_γάμα_) και του _κάππα_ (_κάπα_). Ακόμα περισσότερο με ενοχλεί η _κόλλα_ σαν _κόλα_. Έχω κι εγώ τις αδυναμίες μου. Θα νιώσει ο Αμβρόσιος περήφανος για μένα.


----------



## sapere_aude (Nov 20, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> βιόλα





drsiebenmal said:


> Ή με πολύ έξυπνα 9-10χρονα έχεις να κάνεις, ή εγώ έχω χάσει επεισόδια, ή το εκπαιδευτικό μας σύστημα άρχισε να κάνει θαύματα!



Δεν ξέρω, μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο. Εμένα πάντως μου χάρισαν τις σονάτες για βιόλα του Χίντεμιτ όταν έκλεισα τα πέντε.


----------



## aerrika (Nov 20, 2009)

Καλώς σας βρήκα :) το πρώτο μήνυμα μου ήταν «ευκολάκι». Ελπίζω στο μέλλον να φανώ χρήσιμη και στα δύσκολα!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 20, 2009)

τόνος (τονικό σημάδι | 1000 κιλά)
λεπτό (της ώρας | του ευρώ | της μοίρας | ουδ. επιθ. _λεπτός_)
όρος (βουνό | της ορολογίας | συμφωνίας)
παραμάνα (τροφός | καρφίτσα)

Ίσως λίγο πιο τραβηγμένα για δεκάχρονα:
κάππα (Κ | πανωφόρι)
μόσχος (μοσχάρι | ευωδιά)
θήρα (κυνήγι | Σαντορίνη)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 20, 2009)

φόρμουλα (τύπος | αγωνιστικό αυτοκίνητο)
τύπος (μαθηματικός | τυπάς | και υπογραμμός | έντυπα)
φίλτρο (ηθμός | μαγικό παρασκεύασμα | μητρικό | φωτογραφικό)
τσίχλα (μαστίχα | πουλί)
τραπεζίτης (ιδιοκτήτης τράπεζας | γομφίος)
τράκα (τρακάρισμα | τρακαδόρου)
τουαλέτα (αποχωρητήριο | επίσημο φόρεμα | έπιπλο)
τζόκεϊ (αναβάτης | καπέλο)
τζιν (ύφασμα | ποτό)
φέτα (ψωμιού | είδος τυριού)
τέλος (πέρας | κυκλοφορίας)
σύνταξη (συνταξιούχου | συντακτικού)
στάση (σώματος | λεωφορείου | επανάσταση)
ποντίκι (ζώο | μούσκουλο | υπολογιστή)
σκοπός (στόχος | σε σκοπιά)
πεζός (μη ποιητικός | μη εποχούμενος)
πετώ (ίπταμαι | εκσφεντονίζω)
πρωινό (πρωί | πρόγευμα)
κεφάλαιο (βιβλίου | λεφτά)
καταρράκτης (ποταμού | πάθηση)
διαβήτης (όργανο | πάθηση)
καρπός (φυτού | χεριού)
άτομο (άνθρωπος | χημικού στοιχείου)
έλλειψη (σχήμα | ανεπάρκεια)
πασχαλιά (Πάσχα | φυτό)
μοίρα (πεπρωμένο | γωνίας)
κόρη (θηλυκό παιδί | ματιού)
μάπα (λάχανο | σφουγγαρίστρα | μούρη)
μαρτυρώ (αποκαλύπτω | γίνομαι μάρτυρας)
ντάμα (το παιχνίδι | του καβαλιέρου)
μίζα (αυτοκινήτου | κρατικών προμηθειών)
πάρκο (μικρό αλσύλιο | για μωρά παιδιά)
πένα (γραφής | της λίρας | της κιθάρας)
ράντσο (αμερικάνικου νότου | ελληνικού νοσοκομείου)
σκηνή (θεάτρου | κατασκήνωσης | που βλέπει το παιδί να κάνει η μάνα του στον πατέρα του, όταν αυτός πάει για μπίρες με τους φίλους του κι αργεί να γυρίσει σπίτι)


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2009)

Σπείρα

(το ελατήριο, η συμμορία)


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2009)

Σούστα (το ελατήριο, το κούμπωμα, η άμαξα, ο χορός).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2009)

Καλημέρα!

Μετά από τέτοιο καταιγισμό, νομίζω ότι αξίζει να προσθέσω και γιατί τα ήθελα αυτά τα ζευγάρια. Είναι παραδείγματα για ένα παιχνίδι εξάσκησης των γλωσσικών ικανοτήτων των παιδιών. Τα παιδιά (9-10 χρονών) σχηματίζουν ζευγάρια (στην παρέα, στην τάξη), καθε ζευγάρι παίρνει από μία τέτοια λέξη, και κάθε παιδί του ζευγαριού παίρνει το ένα από τα δύο νοήματα της λέξης του και το περιγράφει στην υπόλοιπη παρέα. Η παρέα πρέπει να βρει τη δισήμαντη λέξη. Για μεγαλύτερα παιδιά, οι εξηγήσεις μπορεί βέβαια να δίνονται με παντομίμα.

Από όσο κατάλαβα πάντως, είναι από τα παιχνίδια για παιδιά από 9 μέχρι 99 χρονών! Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 20, 2009)

Καλά το κατάλαβες! Είπες του τρελού να ... κι έκατσε και ξεκωλώθη! 

στάδιο (χρονική περίοδος | γήπεδο)
σκάλα (κτιρίου | μουσική)
γέφυρα (ποταμού | δοντιού)
δόντι (ανατομία |το "μέσον")
κλειδί (πόρτας | μουσικό)
χορδή (οργάνου | γεωμετρίας)
πάστα (γλυκό | ζυμαρικά)
πλήττω (βαριέμαι | χτυπώ)
λόγος (αιτία | γραπτός κλπ)

Για την _παραμάνα_, μια τρίτη (ζάργκον) έννοια: έτσι λένε και τον τεράστιο ξύλινο δίσκο σερβιρίσματος των εστιατορίων!


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από όσο κατάλαβα πάντως, είναι από τα παιχνίδια για παιδιά από 9 μέχρι 99 χρονών! Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.



Μα φυσικά, είναι στάνταρ ερωτήσεις στα τεστ νοημοσύνης . 

Μόνο που δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν όλες όσες βλέπω εδώ είναι της κατηγορίας αυτής- μερικές περιγράφουν το ίδιο πράγμα σε διαφορετικό τομέα. 
Οδηγούν σε φοβερές παρεξηγήσεις και ψευδόφιλα με τις ξένες γλώσσες, όπως το ανέκδοτο που έχω ξαναπεί νομίζω (μου λένε ότι είναι αληθινό) που ρωτάει η ελληνίδα φοιτήτρια την αγγλίδα συμφοιτήτριά της πως θα πρέπει να ντυθούν για το χορό της σχολής:
_Are you going to wear a toilet?_


----------



## Elsa (Nov 20, 2009)

Και κάτι επίκαιρο:

σειρήνα (μυθικό πλάσμα | μηχάνημα παραγωγής ήχου)
:)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 20, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από όσο κατάλαβα πάντως, είναι από τα παιχνίδια για παιδιά από 9 μέχρι 99 χρονών!


Δηλαδή θες να βάλουμε κι άλλες στο ίδιο μοτίβο, που να 'ναι για πιο μεγάλα παιδιά; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Δηλαδή θες να βάλουμε κι άλλες στο ίδιο μοτίβο, που να 'ναι για πιο μεγάλα παιδιά; :)



Σιγά μη δεν κατάλαβες ότι εννοούσα τα μεγάλα παιδιά της Λεξιλογίας...


----------



## JimAdams (Nov 20, 2009)

Τόξο (όπλο / γεωμετρικό)
Βολή (εκσφενδονισμός / άνεση)
Κινητό (τηλέφωνο / μη στατικό)
Περιοδικό ( έντυπο / το κατά περιόδους)
Τέρμα ( τέλος / γκολποστ)
Μπαμπάς ( πατέρας / γλύκισμα)
Ρόδα ( τροχός / τριαντάφυλλα)
Καλαμάκι ( περιοχή / αναψυκτικού / σουβλάκι)
Φύλλο (χαρτιού / δέντρου)
Μαϊμού (πρωτεύον θηλαστικό / ψεύτικο)
Παρασκευή ( όνομα / ημέρα / ετοιμασία)
Ράδιο ( ραδιόφωνο / χημικό στοιχείο)
Φόρμα (σχήμα / αθλητικό ρούχο)


----------



## Asimenia (Dec 7, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Άμα μπλοκάρει το ξεκούρδιστο βραδιάτικα...
> 
> Ψάχνω 4-5 ουσιαστικά με διπλό νόημα, που να είναι όμως κατανοητά από μικρά παιδιά 9-10 χρονών. Παράδειγμα: το *μπάνιο* (του σπιτιού και στη θάλασσα). Πάσα προσφορά ευπρόσδεκτη. :)
> 
> Μερσί.



Τις μόνες με διπλό νόημα λέξεις που γνωρίζω έως τώρα, εκτός των παραπάνω, είναι:

η κόλλα (χαρτί) και η κόλλα (που κολλάμε, UHU για παράδειγμα)
η πένα ( για καλλιγραφίες), η πένα (το μακαρόνι) και η πένα της λίρας (pence) 
ο γάλος (αρσενικό της γαλοπούλας) και ο Γάλλος (που μένει στην Γαλλία)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2009)

Καλωσόρισες και ευχαριστώ για τον οβολό σου :), Asimenia.


----------

